# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Страница "Пресс-релизы"

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

сообщаем, что на сайт проекта добавлена страница "Пресс-релизы", содержащая последние официальные сообщения из одноименного раздела форума.

Адрес новой страницы:

http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=press-releases

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

